# Paint Codes/Color Names!



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Quick question, I browsed around, and I can't seem to find the paint code for my car??? Does anyone enthusiast know where on the car, or the forum to find paint codes? Or know the paint code for my car it's the same color as the one on the SCC mag, the purple one. (I know, it's a girl color!) I need to get my stillen bumper ASAP, let me know please.


Here's a pic of the color at www.motivational.net


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it a factory colour??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

AG2 AZTEC RED
AL0 RUBY PEARL 
AR0 AUTUMN SUNBURST 
AT1 CINNAMON BRONZE 
AW4 NEW RED 
AX2 NEW RED 
AX5 NEW RED 
BN5 SILVER MINT 
BN6 STARFIRE BLUE PEARL 
BR1 ROYAL BLUE 
BR2 PACIFIC BLUE
BS8 DEEP CRYSTAL BLUE 
BT1 SLATE BLUE 
BX4 NEW BLUE 
BX5 JUST BLUE 
BX6 NEW BLUE 
BX7 ELECTRIC BLUE 
CV2 NEW BEIGE 
DS2 SIERRA PINE 
DW2 NEW GREEN 
ES4 GOLDSTONE 
ES5 TIMBER FROST 
FN4 VIVID TEAL 
KH3 SUPER BLACK
KK0 ANTHRACITE GRAY 
KN4 PLATINUM GOLD 
KV1 CHARCOAL MIST 
KV9 NEW SILVER 
LR0 MAGENTA 
QM1 CLOUD WHITE 

theese are all the colors and codes for our cars

for better info on your stock paint color code, Look on the inside of your driver's side door.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey ga16de, is the color for Blackout listed in there somewhere? Sorry for my ignorance if it is.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there's super black. I thought Blackout was a b15 color. I just listed the b14 colors.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

My question is there any place to find samples of these colors? I'm looking to paint my car a real nice deep blue. So far that starfire blue sounds real nice!


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah ga16de do u know b15 colors?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Thanx dogg!*

The purple one is Magneta, sounds cool. You can also call your local nissan dealer, and give them your VIN# and they can look up your paintcode


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *My question is there any place to find samples of these colors? I'm looking to paint my car a real nice deep blue. So far that starfire blue sounds real nice! *


not sure where to get samples. my favorite blue is from the 99 SE-L (not sure on which one that is).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SentraRacer97 said:


> *yeah ga16de do u know b15 colors? *


Go to www.courtesyparts.com , click on the car year in the left column, at the top there's a link for touch-up paint.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the best way to find info on your paint is on the inside of your drivers door near the firewall. It says the paint code right on it:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Unless your paintcode was scratched off by the PO. Arrgghh...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

samo said:


> *Unless your paintcode was scratched off by the PO. Arrgghh... *


daymn, that's a bitch.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

if your car is between a 1990 and 2002 just go to your local auto body shop.they have samples of ALL colors from ALL makes an modles.And if you want a good dark blue check out galxey blue met.Its a nice color and is what my car is painted. God I love it that my grandfather has his on bodyshop.


If you live in central Fl and want a Show quality paint job come see us at Reds Auto Body & Paint Shop Ph # (863)665-9196


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, do you guy's do shaving?


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

yep we can do it all. we resently turned a pontiac fiero into a lambo.that took us like 3 months haha.we can do suaside doors/shaving/top chops and many other things.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

alright, well, I'm thinking of shaving some panels later on in the future, let me ask you how much it would cost to do the following...
shaved handles (4 of them),
remove and shave door trim,
shave trunk clean, and maybe custom lights install,
install bodykit,
and re-paint the car to the original stock color (don't need anything else done except for outside due to color fading and scratches)

assuming I have already installed the door/trunk poppers, removed the hardware for the handles and the red trunk panel, supply the tail lights I want to install, and supply a bodykit.

I just want to know how much money I need to save up for the bodywork.


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

Your paint code is also incorporated into your VIN number. Just kind of a side note. Naturally you have to know which characters they are.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

I will have to check on all those things but a rough estamat would be around ooooo ummm damm hahah I would say $3000-$4000 mabe more if you want the whole car repainted. Please dont qote me on these prices.I dont own or work at the body shop. It belongs to my Grandfather. I will print out your list and take it to him for a proper quote ok.........


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, I don't need it painted top to bottom, or engine bay. just the outer shell to clean up some scratches, even out some unevenness and paint the new body panels (bodykit).


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

Well if you want a more acuret quote call (863)665-9196 and ask for David. Tell him your one of Daniel Poppells frends and he will give you a qoute ok ........


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Look for the B13 color called Saphire Blue. My se-r is painted that color, it has a metallic flake and a black pearl in it and looks good. Look at www.sr20deforum.com and do a member search (sr20racer) to look at the color on my car.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

What would the color code be for Caymin Blue on the R34 Skyline?-verno


----------

